
Internal report warns Beijing faces Tiananmen-like global backlash over virus - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-china-sentiment-ex/exclusive-internal-chinese-report-warns-beijing-faces-tiananmen-like-global-backlash-over-virus-idUSKBN22G19C
======
bryanrasmussen
I think Tiananmen-like would mean it was based on human rights concerns - this
would be Tiananmen-level.

